# Study:  Toronto CCTV reduces crime reports (in some, not all areas)



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2011)

This just out from DRDC (54 pg PDF), using observations and crime data from Toronto - this from the conclusions:


> .... The results .... indicate that the level of crime decreased in three out of five areas after the implementation of the CCTV camera systems, and remained largely unchanged in the remaining two. These findings are supported by time series data done over the entire period of time for which records exist (1995 to 2008). While the author tried to support these finding with calculated summary statistics, where crime levels over the implementation period were compared with crime levels during the same period in the previous year, the latter calculations did not stand scrutiny when they were subjected to statistical significance tests.
> 
> Based on the above findings, one might conclude the implementation of CCTV camera systems can be effective, but further analysis is necessary. Based on existing data, additional time series analysis could be done for identified buffer areas around the target areas (this was not done because of lack of time) ....


----------

